# Clayton Hunting



## devildoc (Feb 13, 2017)

Was hoping to find someone to hunt with this season. Anyone interested?


----------



## shroom (Mar 23, 2017)

Have you found any in the Clayton area yet?


----------



## blueridge72 (Apr 23, 2013)

I checked a spot in Clayton on Sunday, but all I found was a family traipsing through the woods looking at the ground. 
Oh well.... Maybe this rain today will pop some up.


----------



## MAdmin (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm hoping the rain tonight might help! Where in Clayton do you go?


----------

